# What type of betta is it?



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Hello everyone, I bought this betta a while back for $10. I think that his looks make up for the price . But I am pretty sure that he has changed his colors a bit so I'm not sure what he is anymore. I think he might be a marble betta.

Excuse the algae, I am trying to find a way to get rid of it without having to use chemicals, an algae magnetic, a SAE, or not using my lights for a while If anybody knows how I could get rid of the algae without having to do any of those things, please let me know.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Marble would be the color, yes. I am thinking with that dorsal he is also a doubletail? Handsome whatever he is. Hard to see in the pic to be sure.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I will post a clearer picture after I am finished with my w/c.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I didn't finish all of my water changes but I will finish them later on during the night. Here are a few pics of him. 







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]
Sorry one of the pics are upside down, I might delete it later.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yep a marble dt PK. He is a handsome little thing.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks, I got him at petco. It didn't look like he was there for long, so I got him. There was also another male that looked exactly like him but I chose him. I am 99.99% sure that they were from the same batch.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Probably spawn brothers


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I bet if I could find him a girlfriend then he could make some nice looking babies.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice looking betta. Yes it is a doubletail plakat, marble.

Do you really want to get into breeding bettas? They are a lot of work and time consuming, also you will need a lot of jars for the fry when you separate the males and females.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would not spawn him, he is not show quality and would be too hard to sell the little ones.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I wasn't serious when I said that....


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

majerah1: I know someone who breeds bettas and has started out with pet store bettas, so it is possible to breed pet store bettas and be able to get show quality bettas.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

yes it is, but this fish i feel is full of faults. His caudal being one. that spread is nowhere near 180 on either lobe. the anal slopes too much the dorsal has too many short rays.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

A doubletail betta does not have a 180 degree tail. A halfmoon betta has a 180 degree tail. A doubletail halfmoon has 180 degree tail, both tails, and that kind of betta is a full moon betta.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nowadays a DT does have to have the caudal spread, or it is faulted. As is all others. You cannot show deltas and super deltas. Just like show pks and traditional pks have to have 180 spread. Crowntails also have 180 spread. An ideal Dt will have even lobes reaching 180 degrees, no short top rays on the dorsal, a smooth topline and an even anal.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

If I were to breed him (which I'm not) then I am pretty sure that other aquarists would buy them. Heck, wild bettas are full of faults but people still buy them.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wild bettas have no faults, you take that back! 

Seriously though they are all of their own standards, because people have not spawned them to lengthen their fins or get goofy googly eyes ect ect.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Seems like I hit a nerve,lol. But really, how many wild bettas have won contests?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Lots have wond contests when they are entered. That is the problem, people do not like to send them in because you have to send pairs, and sometimes they are costly fish ( macs) or hard to come by ( Pi) and it is worrisome


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Touche.


----------



## aquatic-life (Nov 25, 2012)

I breed and import halfmoon betta from thailand and sell them here,I am the only one in my country to sell and import show quality halfmoon betta,I can say that this betta should not be bred as said above it has a lot of fault and breeding him will lead to spreading more and more these faults,he is a great marble dt betta to have but not as a breeder if you wish to begin with breeding,some breeders did a lot of work to have some better looking betta you can get much more better quality and begin breeding from there,and even using good fish you will always have some flaws and some fish in the fry that should be eliminated.If you have any question concerning betta I will be more than happy to assist you I raised these fish for now more than 8years.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

big b said:


> If I were to breed him (which I'm not) then I am pretty sure that other aquarists would buy them. Heck, wild bettas are full of faults but people still buy them.


You had to go there. Never go there with Chard56. He will tell you off, and he will get to you. He has told me off several times and has gotten to me.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't care, I don't even know him. He is not one of my friends that I see everyday at school, so it doesn't really matter what he says to me.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

... Lol

He doesnt breed or show wilds so he wouldnt really know. Aside from him saying that imbellis are splendens are mahachaiensis are stiktos.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

aquatic-life said:


> I breed and import halfmoon betta from thailand and sell them here,I am the only one in my country to sell and import show quality halfmoon betta,I can say that this betta should not be bred as said above it has a lot of fault and breeding him will lead to spreading more and more these faults,he is a great marble dt betta to have but not as a breeder if you wish to begin with breeding,some breeders did a lot of work to have some better looking betta you can get much more better quality and begin breeding from there,and even using good fish you will always have some flaws and some fish in the fry that should be eliminated.If you have any question concerning betta I will be more than happy to assist you I raised these fish for now more than 8years.


Thanks for the nice offer, but I don't have any plans to breed bettas.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> ... Lol


Well it's true. However some of the people I know online can affect me. I have made a few friends online, if that is possible. Susan, Bev, Tom, Marsha, Victoria, and probably a few others.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Naw I edited it to add to it. 

I have a lot of online friends.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I have a small list of friends online, however I have a bunch of friends out side of the internet.


----------

